# 3dpo dull achey cramps- any one else cramp after ovulation?



## Glowbug

So usually my PMS cramps are Like twinge or poke pain! And fast. But now I have dull achey sore pain in my left ovary ( sometimes my right )
have been highly emotional..,

are dull pains good?
Do you normally cramp after O?
Cause I've been light cramping ever since ovulation


----------



## maybethisit

hey x that's exactly how I was before my bfp - not wanting to raise hopes too much or anything but I had loads of ovary cramping and the first symptom that made me wonder was being emotional as heck really early on, only a few days after ov and much earlier than any pms symptoms ever kick in for me - kept bursting into tears for no reason! xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi I'm on CD 12 and I had cramps all the way from when I OV'd. I had a Implantation bleed on monday was like brown cm. I'm now aching loads and feeling really sick too. I went to bed at 5pm yesterday I was so tired and woke up at 7.30am today. My skin is all clear and I look the best I have. My tummy is bloated aswell I thought I had put abit of weight on but I weighed myself and I have lost another lb so I hoping this is it for us! As we were goin to see FS on 3rd June to start treatment so might not need clomid just my injections! I hope its ur BFP hun xxx


----------



## Glowbug

maybethisit said:


> hey x that's exactly how I was before my bfp - not wanting to raise hopes too much or anything but I had loads of ovary cramping and the first symptom that made me wonder was being emotional as heck really early on, only a few days after ov and much earlier than any pms symptoms ever kick in for me - kept bursting into tears for no reason! xxx


Oh this is great news! :) you are wonderful to post. It does sound like me! :)
hope you are having a wonderful pregnancy! I appreciate you!


----------



## Glowbug

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi I'm on CD 12 and I had cramps all the way from when I OV'd. I had a Implantation bleed on monday was like brown cm. I'm now aching loads and feeling really sick too. I went to bed at 5pm yesterday I was so tired and woke up at 7.30am today. My skin is all clear and I look the best I have. My tummy is bloated aswell I thought I had put abit of weight on but I weighed myself and I have lost another lb so I hoping this is it for us! As we were goin to see FS on 3rd June to start treatment so might not need clomid just my injections! I hope its ur BFP hun xxx

I'm confused!!! You said you had implantation bleed but you are going to start treatment! So are you pregnant or think you are pregnant! I'm hoping you ARE :) I see you around here and am rooting for you!!!
Let me know!! :)


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I had cramps every day after O and I still am having them now! Looks like its a good sign Good Luck x


----------



## Glowbug

Welsh_mum2be said:


> I had cramps every day after O and I still am having them now! Looks like its a good sign Good Luck x

Thank God!!!! :) hahaha! Most all the preg ladies are saying their cramps started at around 7dpo. So I'm like okay! This is not something to be excited about!!! Thanks for the hope!!! Are the cramps dull feeling?


----------



## maybethisit

my cramps were straight after ovulation more or less, and lasted a few days :flower:


----------



## Glowbug

Maybethisisit!!!!!!
My friend!!! Thank you so much :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all- im a newbie round here.. was just googling for advice and came accross this.

Im 4dpo today and for the past two days have had a pretty consistant ache in bottom of pelvis. Dont normally get ovulation pain so not sure what this means. Boobs a bit sore to the touch, and feel really tired. Havent been "trying" but am definitely keen on having kids so would love this to be the case. Does anyone have any feed back on what could be causing this? It seems too early to me from what I have read for these to be early preg signs?


----------



## Glowbug

Hey waiting! Welcome! :) looks like were in the same boat!! When will you test?


----------



## waiting2c

Glowbug said:


> Hey waiting! Welcome! :) looks like were in the same boat!! When will you test?

Hey!

Im thinking around the 30th... but will see


----------



## Glowbug

The 30th is in two weeks. It sounds like your cramps could be from ovulating??
Have you ovulated yet


----------



## waiting2c

Glowbug said:


> The 30th is in two weeks. It sounds like your cramps could be from ovulating??
> Have you ovulated yet

By my calculations and cm signs, I ovulated on Sunday/Monday. I just dont want to test too early... I am pretty sure I will become an obsessive tester if I give myself the chance!!


----------



## maybethisit

Glowbug said:


> Maybethisisit!!!!!!
> My friend!!! Thank you so much :)

:haha: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Glowbug

Okay I'm 6 or 7 dpo and getting burning pain in left ovary. Spot of pink blood yesterday. Am I out?


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm 3dpo today (I think) and for the past day or two I've been having a few random crampy type pains on my right side, similar to my AF cramps but she isn't due to show her ugly face for another 2 weeks-ish and I _never_ get cramps until I actually start. I've also been a bit randomly nauseous. I have read a lot of women experience the continuing cramps as a really early symptom, as well as nausea, but I love to invent things so I am trying to keep these in the "stop being crazy and imagining things" folder of my brain. Good luck and Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Glowbug

You're so cute. I have that folder tooo!!!! Except usually the crazy in me Burns that folder and writes down every single symptom " omg my nipple just tingled. I'm seriously super duper pregnant right now" hahahaha


----------



## StephHastings

I am on CD19 and I ovulated like 3 days ago, and I have had nothing but cramping, bloating, gas.. and my lower abdomen just feels like a huge bubble.. I have read other people posts on here and from what I read it could be very early signs of pregnancy.. lets keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Xpecta

MrsStutler said:


> I'm 3dpo today (I think) and for the past day or two I've been having a few random crampy type pains on my right side, similar to my AF cramps but she isn't due to show her ugly face for another 2 weeks-ish and I _never_ get cramps until I actually start. I've also been a bit randomly nauseous. I have read a lot of women experience the continuing cramps as a really early symptom, as well as nausea, but I love to invent things so I am trying to keep these in the "stop being crazy and imagining things" folder of my brain. Good luck and Baby dust to all!!!

I'm 3dpo too. I have had cramps since before Ovulation and I get them at least once a day. I'm also feeling tired and the other night I had JUST fallen asleep and I woke up feeling like I was going to throw up. That has never happened to me before. I've just been feeling off. It sucks. Cause so many people say that its TOO early to feel anything, but I hope they're wrong for all our sakes!! 

So in short, I feel the same way you do, I hope this is it for all of us!


----------



## somegirl

I've been having cramps for the past 2 weeks almost 3 weeks. The day after I had sex I have had continuous cramps and hip and back pain. Pain in my thighs. Is it normal to have cramps for so long? I've also been gassy and just don't feel right. Feel a little bloated. Been havin pains in my right and left side.


----------



## StephHastings

I am 3DPO as well, and I am very bloated, crampy, and just feel different. My BB's are a little tender not bad and I am tired.. This morning before I got out of bed I wanted to vomitt! I am going to do some research to see if these symptoms are very early signs of PREGGERS!!!.. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Glowbug

somegirl said:


> I've been having cramps for the past 2 weeks almost 3 weeks. The day after I had sex I have had continuous cramps and hip and back pain. Pain in my thighs. Is it normal to have cramps for so long? I've also been gassy and just don't feel right. Feel a little bloated. Been havin pains in my right and left side.

Your avatar says you're pregnant?
That's probibly why your gassy and in pain?


----------



## somegirl

No I'm not pregnant anymore. I had my daughter in January. I just keep forgetting to change it lol


----------



## Glowbug

Hahahaha!!!! I was sooo confused. I just thought maybe you got confused and were in the wrong forum and were like " do any of you pregnant ladies have gas pain and back pain?". Oh that's funny!

How's your daughter? Is she a good sleeper?
When do you test?


----------



## somegirl

Haha no thanks for pointing that out! Your the first person to notice it lol
My daughter is great! She sleeps through the night and is a happy baby. I got lucky!
Idk when I'm testing. Ever since I last had sex I've had cramps and my back and thighs and hips are aching. My legs are tingly. I took a test like 4 days ago but I don't think it was bfp. 
Is it normal to be having cramps and pains for almost 3 weeks?


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm 3/4 dpo and driving myself nuts!!! 

I'm having cramps, I'm really bloated and what I've heard described as pulling feelings in my abdomen and this evening I've had slight nausea. I'm trying not to read too much into it...but you all know what it's like, hard not to!!! 

I'm going to hold off testing until the beginning of June ... well I have just ordered a pack of 15 early hpts off amazon ... they should be here about weds/thurs so we'll see if I can resist then lol The waiting is torture isn't it :shrug: 

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## StephHastings

Helen Nisbet said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm 3/4 dpo and driving myself nuts!!!
> 
> I'm having cramps, I'm really bloated and what I've heard described as pulling feelings in my abdomen and this evening I've had slight nausea. I'm trying not to read too much into it...but you all know what it's like, hard not to!!!
> 
> I'm going to hold off testing until the beginning of June ... well I have just ordered a pack of 15 early hpts off amazon ... they should be here about weds/thurs so we'll see if I can resist then lol The waiting is torture isn't it :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all xxx

Yes mam! I am having the same symptoms!! I am still getting high temps too!! I hope this is the month!!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Helen Nisbet

It would be wonderful, wouldn't it :) Heres hoping that we all get the BFP that we long for. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Roxie

i was moaning earlier that i think im out this month
but now i have a glimmer of hope :)

im gassy im crampy im emotional i was feeling sicky earlier lol :aha:


i hope that these are early signs for everyone!

:Dust:


----------



## StephHastings

well I was looking online and some tests I can test starting 05/27 I feel different, I am hoping that all these Very Early symptoms are the BFP.. I have looked up and most of these signs, can be related to a very very early pregnancy symptoms!! BABY DUST


----------



## Helen Nisbet

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Steph, and evevryone else here :)

Yeah I think a lot of these symptoms are related to early preg, but the crappy thing is they can also be related to PMS...so its kinda hard to tell :( 

This 2WW is a nightmare lol


----------



## Glowbug

somegirl said:


> Haha no thanks for pointing that out! Your the first person to notice it lol
> My daughter is great! She sleeps through the night and is a happy baby. I got lucky!
> Idk when I'm testing. Ever since I last had sex I've had cramps and my back and thighs and hips are aching. My legs are tingly. I took a test like 4 days ago but I don't think it was bfp.
> Is it normal to be having cramps and pains for almost 3 weeks?

No wonder you want another, she sounds like
a good baby! I don't know if three weeks is normal 
that's alot!!! I've been cramping one week now
is that normal pms ?


----------



## Glowbug

Helen Nisbet said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm 3/4 dpo and driving myself nuts!!!
> 
> I'm having cramps, I'm really bloated and what I've heard described as pulling feelings in my abdomen and this evening I've had slight nausea. I'm trying not to read too much into it...but you all know what it's like, hard not to!!!
> 
> I'm going to hold off testing until the beginning of June ... well I have just ordered a pack of 15 early hpts off amazon ... they should be here about weds/thurs so we'll see if I can resist then lol The waiting is torture isn't it :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all xxx

:flower:


You sound like me!! Only I'm not sick. Just all the crampy feelings you described! For a week now! Let us know if you get you bfp!!
Good luck!


----------



## Glowbug

Had a teensy pink spot when I wiped...
Ive never cramped a week straight for my period though. I'm not out yet though :)


----------



## somegirl

Yea. Not really trying to have another but all babies are a blessing =] so we shall see. 
I just don't know why I've had all these cramping and pains.


----------



## Glowbug

Me either! Is that normal after having a baby?
Maybe it's your uterus tightening up!


----------



## somegirl

I have nooooooo clue. My daughter will be 5 months on Tuesday so I don't think it's that. I keep getting cramps and pains in my thighs..


----------



## somegirl

It all started after I had sex last


----------



## Glowbug

Could you have ovary cysts??
I have some and it causes alot of cramps!

Did you have spotting with any of your pregnancies?


----------



## somegirl

Yea I had some spotting when I was pregnant with my daughter. The cramps aren't like pms cramps. There mostly were my overies are. Sometime on one side sometimes on both.


----------



## somegirl

And sometimes all over


----------



## Glowbug

Mostly my left ovary cramping! Sometimes my right. These cramps do feel different. They are alot duller than af cramps! I really think I could be preggers!

Cause I got a spot on cycle day 22 and a spot this morning( cd 24) And nothing else?

Is that weird?


----------



## somegirl

I have dull cramps too.


----------



## Glowbug

Did you test today?


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Good morning lovely ladies  how are you all today? Well i'm feeling pretty positive today!!! And I can add a few more symptoms to my list today too lol dont know if i'll hold out another week before POAS lol. 
Its my birthday on weds and i'm really hoping that i'll have a BFP for my pressie lol fingers crossed


----------



## Glowbug

Oh helen!!! Thanks for the update!
What are your new symptoms?
Mine is cramping
spotting 
and phycotically emotional hahahah

what are yours?


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Hi glowbug  
I'm feeling great today...really positive. I feel like I did with my last two pregnancy...just know this is it!!! 
My symptoms are cramping, pulling in my abdomen, slight back ache, thirsty, funny taste in my mouth, very sensitive nipples, slight nausea, very, very emotional...i keep telling everyone how I cried yesterday when my hubbys football team won the scottish league/cup final or whatever it is lol I dont even like football lmao I really just feel like this is it. Going to try and chill out about it though as i've still got about a week before I can test, I think.
So how are you getting on my lovely?


----------



## StephHastings

Helen- My Birthday is on thursday and I will be 33 on Thursday, and I am having the same exact symptoms as you are along with bloating, but not so much the emotional.. I am also having twinges in my abdomen.. I hope this means BFP!


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Did I not mention bloated...how could I forget that...mega, mega bloating lol. 
Aww fingers crossed Steph  
When do you plan on testing? 
I'm planning on waiting till the first of June...but unfortunately i'm a poas addict so will probably do it before lol


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Did I not mention bloated...how could I forget that...mega, mega bloating lol. 
Aww fingers crossed Steph  
When do you plan on testing? 
I'm planning on waiting till the first of June...but unfortunately i'm a poas addict so will probably do it before lol


----------



## Glowbug

Helen Nisbet said:


> Hi glowbug
> I'm feeling great today...really positive. I feel like I did with my last two pregnancy...just know this is it!!!
> My symptoms are cramping, pulling in my abdomen, slight back ache, thirsty, funny taste in my mouth, very sensitive nipples, slight nausea, very, very emotional...i keep telling everyone how I cried yesterday when my hubbys football team won the scottish league/cup final or whatever it is lol I dont even like football lmao I really just feel like this is it. Going to try and chill out about it though as i've still got about a week before I can test, I think.
> So how are you getting on my lovely?



That sounds awesome!!! I sure hope we both get out bfps!!!!
I have what you have except the sickness and weird taste in mouth!
Why are you waiting so long to test? Haha! When is your period due?
I'm okay! I'm crazy emotional. I've been crying all day!!! If I'm not pregnant I do not know what is wrong with me!!!! Hahahaha! Scary. My temp dropped today. So I'm guessing tommorrow I'll get AF?? I don't know!!


----------



## StephHastings

Well, when I was researching info on the internet it calculates that I can test 05/27. (fingers crossed) my husband walked in here tonight and came to give me a hug and say I LOVE YOU, and he was like wow you are burning up! but my temp is like 97.0. He says, "wait i know you are pregnant" and walks off.. LOL.. I am also a POAS addict and I will be testing probably all thru this next week.. LOL.. I feel VERY bloated, crampy, twinges, nausea (when laying in bed in the morning) irritated instantly.My BB's are tender but not sore.. I just wonder if we are getting signs of Very early pregnancy. I have also read that alot of woman can feel right after they have conception, Some woman know when the body changes immediatley... Hopefully we will get our BFP!!. Oh, and I feel very gassy too!!!


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Glowbug my ovulation day was the 18th so that would make me 4/5dpo and I believe i'm due my AF on the 1st June. Just dont wanna test too early, you know I probably will though lol


----------



## Glowbug

Cool! You guys sound great!!!
My temp dropped to 97.1 today
but since I spotted this morning. I guess it could be af ? Or implantation????


----------



## Glowbug

Helen! I'm testing now haha
hop on the crazy train!


----------



## Glowbug

Gooooo steph!!!!

Your hubby sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## StephHastings

Aww thanks:) he is !! Tall and just sexy!! Lol and glowbug you might be experiencing implantation!! Yayayayayayayayayay!!!!


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks steph!!! :) 
I hope so! I'm nervous!
I feel so weird to say this but I always get diaria when my period is about to begin! I haven't even gotten that yet! :0

I'm nervous for tommorrow cd 25 :0
stephy! You're so cute about your hubby! :)


----------



## Roxie

glowbug update bfp??

:dust:


----------



## StephHastings

Well I just told the hubby what you said and he smiled :) he says he wishes you lots of baby dust!! We are going to be watching because his dad is a twin and so is mine!! Lol when I was pregnant with my first baby they looked every month because it's my generation and the hubby's !! I am praying that you get your bfp!! Keep me posted and add me would love to chat more:)


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Oh come on glowbug ... Update, update, update!!! Oh i'm excited :-D


----------



## Glowbug

Roxie said:


> glowbug update bfp??
> 
> :dust:


Bfn :( but I'm soo early still I'm just blessed I made it to cd 25
( my cycles are usually 24 days)

how are you?? I want an update!


----------



## StephHastings

Glow bug test in the morning as soon as you get up! That's the best time!


----------



## Glowbug

StephHastings said:


> Well I just told the hubby what you said and he smiled :) he says he wishes you lots of baby dust!! We are going to be watching because his dad is a twin and so is mine!! Lol when I was pregnant with my first baby they looked every month because it's my generation and the hubby's !! I am praying that you get your bfp!! Keep me posted and add me would love to chat more:)

Awe steph! Good luck with the twins!!!:baby:
the only thing my hub has said about bnb is
" do you talk about our sex life on the baby site?"
and I say..... Mmmm only sometimes lol:haha:

hehe!!!!!


----------



## Glowbug

StephHastings said:


> Glow bug test in the morning as soon as you get up! That's the best time!

 Tested 4 times today. Whoooops. Gone off the deep end:cry:


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Aww glowbug maybe your testing too early :| 

I'm definately not testing till at least next weekend. 

I usually test when I know its too early and then think the test is wrong because its too early!!!

Trying to be sensible this month and at least wait till the date AF is due.


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Aww glowbug maybe your testing too early :| 

I'm definately not testing till at least next weekend. 

I usually test when I know its too early and then think the test is wrong because its too early!!!

Trying to be sensible this month and at least wait till the date AF is due.


----------



## Glowbug

Helen. That is for sure the smart thing to do!
Good job being sensible!! I wish I could be haha! My period was due yesterday but my lp is so short. So realistically If I did not get my period. I would need to wait until wednesday to actually get a posiive. Maybe even later!
I'm rooting for you helen! Hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## StephHastings

Glowbug, are you charting BBT? I have subscribed to another thread regarding triphasic BBT I am not sure what that means do you? My temp has also spiked this morning look at my chart and tell me what you think.. I don't know what triphasic means.. :(

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Glowbug

Oh yay!!!! I'm gonna look!!!! Some months I chart. Some months I don't! It honestly stresses me out! I'm gonna golook at your chart Now :)


----------



## StephHastings

Hey i sent you a PM.. :)


----------



## Glowbug

Wow!!! Your chart looks awesome so far!!! Cool. I wonder if your 4 dpo could have been a super early implantation dip? Either way looks good. If you get a big dip in a few days even better!! :)


----------



## StephHastings

I wonder because I have alot of symptoms and today its more mild. Lots of back aches..


----------



## StephHastings

Glowbug, i sent you a private message didnt know if you got it.. :)


----------



## Glowbug

Any updates. How is everyone????
I'm two days late and about 8 dpo cramps are way more noticable than normal today! Yowza! And still no AF. I'm praying constantly! :)

any bfps in here?


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Well i'm now 7dpo most of my symptoms have disappeared!!! My boobs are full and achey, i'm really thirsty and have that weird kinda metalic taste in my mouth. Other than that...i'm feeling pretty normal. Hoping my hpt get here soon


----------



## StephHastings

Helen Nisbet said:


> Well i'm now 7dpo most of my symptoms have disappeared!!! My boobs are full and achey, i'm really thirsty and have that weird kinda metalic taste in my mouth. Other than that...i'm feeling pretty normal. Hoping my hpt get here soon

HI Helen, i still have some bloating, gassy, back aches and my BB's are sore off and on. I do also have a metallic taste in my mouth. MAYBE WE ARE PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Here's hoping steph  my ics will hopefully be here tomorrow so I dont think i'll be waiting much longer to find out :-/


----------



## Glowbug

Good luck helen and steph!
Make sure to update! I'm 3 days late now and praying like crazy!!!
I'm not sure my heart can take it if I'm not
had a tiny bit of brown cm around 5 last night but then nothing all night and morning. I cramped alot last night

still bfn ;(


----------



## Helen Nisbet

There's always hope glowbug ... Your not out till she arrives ... Fingers crossed for you my lovely  xxx


----------



## Glowbug

Awe!!! Thank you helen!!! You're nice!
How are you feeling today?


----------



## StephHastings

Glowbug and Helen, just got word from my obgyn and she says my blood test is unclear my levels of progesterone is 5.8 is this bad?? I am so sad...


----------



## Glowbug

What does that mean steph???


----------



## Glowbug

Does that mean u have low progesterone?


----------



## StephHastings

yes it was a 1.2 last month and 5.8 this month.. My Doc says its unclear if I ovulated or not.. I feel like I did, I got the OPK's and everything.. UGGGHH this is so frustrating.. I have read where people still conceived having low progesterone.. Also, she took my blood on CD22 because the office was closed on Sunday.. I wonder if she took it late or something??


----------



## tracy143

Hi Ladies,

I was trying to time BD'ing with my OH before ovulation so that my chances of a girl would be increased (according to the Shettle method) and my chart originally said I ovulated on the 17th. Which was great news. My chart is in my signature. Then after a couple more temp inputs, it changed to the 18th. Which was still ok. THEN, after another increase in temp, FF put my ov at May 20th. Now, I wonder if there were any swimmies left when I supposedly ovulated. Anyhow.. since the 19th, I have had dull abdominal pain, like my stomach is bruised. It was really intense for the first three days and now it's sporadic and not as intense. I couldn't wear anything tight against my stomach for 3 days. I don't have any nausea and my BBs are only a little sore. I am irritable, but that's not uncommon as I am irritable a lot :haha: My CM is also very abundant, creamy, and white.

Waiting to test is killing me... I read that women can experience symptoms before implantation but I am trying to not get my hopes up. I also read that it's best to take your mind off things while waiting to test but really?.... I think about it constantly.


----------



## Glowbug

I'm out


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Glowbug said:


> I'm out

I'm sooooo sorry my lovely :-( fingers crossed for next month xxx


----------



## Helen Nisbet

StephHastings said:


> Glowbug and Helen, just got word from my obgyn and she says my blood test is unclear my levels of progesterone is 5.8 is this bad?? I am so sad...

I have no idea what that means Steph, sorry I couldn't be more help :-/


----------



## Helen Nisbet

BFN for me today :-(


----------



## Glowbug

I'm sorry helen! You're not out till she shows!!!! :)


----------



## StephHastings

Helen Nisbet said:


> BFN for me today :-(

I am sorry Helen about your BFN.. I am sending Baby dust your way!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StephHastings

Glowbug said:


> I'm out

GLOWBUG :( :(!! I am sorry :(..... BABY DUST to you hunny :(:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks steph
I'm pretty gutted. It's like why did I cramp non stop for 8 days. My left ovary was always sore. Now I'm like ok what's wrong with me then. I'm so gloomy. Just feels like this will never happen for me and my husband. I'm going to look into adoption. I have always wanted to adopt! :)


----------



## tracy143

I'm sorry Glow.. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks Tracy!

How's everyone doing?? :)


----------



## StephHastings

Glowbug- I know you dont want to hear this because I am sure everyone says it, but i believe in it.. It will happen when you least expect it to.. Try relaxing and not putting so much thought into it.. try and occupy your time.. I am hoping still for your next cycle a BFP!!! I am still in the TWW.. I hate it.. so far all my test are BFN


----------



## Glowbug

Awe steph! Thanks! How are you feeling? What cd are you or dpo?
I'm doing okay! I've been really busy so I haven't felt too depressed about it. I found out the reason for my intense ovary cramps are my cysts on my Left ovary. I'm still having alot of pain and I'm on cd 4. At least now I know cramping for me is not a sign of anything at all! 
How are you today?


----------

